# Stop Gurdas Mann



## Singhstah (Feb 21, 2005)

Waheguroo Jee Ka Khalsa!
Waheguroo Jee Kee Fateh!!

Something needs to be done just after watching gurbani on alpha today and advert advertising Gurdas Mann's so called Vaisakhi concert, how dare he first of all have a music concert on vaisakhi, secondly he isnt even a proper sikh himself, he even made a song saying throw away your religious books and underwear this is how disrespectful he is towards sikhi. He should not be allowed to do a vaisakhi concert which is also just manmat anyway he HAS TO BE STOPPED.


----------



## ravisingh (Feb 21, 2005)

Singhstah,

Vaisakhi is not just a religous event but a cultural one.  People had (and continue to) celebrated it prior to Sikhi as a harvest festival.  Most of the Vaisakhi concerts that occur (at Canada at least) have no religious element to them whatsoever and are cultural celebrations.

Take care,

Ravi Singh


----------



## S|kH (Feb 21, 2005)

Where did the name originate from..."Vasiakhi" ?

Were the harvest cultural festivals also called Vasaikhi prior to Guru Gobind's religious Vasaikhi?

If these harvest festivals were called something else, than the name Vaisakhi is ONLY due to the religious event at that time, which may have happened on the same harvest festivals time. If they were called Vasaikhi, than it should be attributed to both cultural and religious, with the organizer choosing which one he wants to depict.

I'm just asking, because I've never heard of the Vasaikhi harvest festivals before.


----------



## ravisingh (Feb 22, 2005)

The term "Vaisakhi" denotes the first day of the month of Vaisakh and evidence suggests that the harvest festivals predate the religious event by at least a few hundred years and probably many more. In fact, this is probably the reason that Guru Gobind Singh Ji selected the day for the religious event --as it was already recognized as an important time for celebration. The same has happened with Christianity (December 25th coresponds with pagan fertility festivals that were already existent at the time; Jesus was most likely born in October) and with Guru Nanak Dev ji's birthday (it actually occurs around the time of Vaisakhi as well but since we celebrate Vaisakhi around that time we celebrate Guru Nanak Dev ji's birth in November). Remember in Sikhi there are no specific aspicous days that sikhs are supposed to revere as in other religions (Islam -Friday, Judaism -Saturday, Christianity -Sunday, Hinduism -Tuesday or Wednesday I don't remember which)

Besides it is irrelevant whether the cultural festival preceeded the religous one what matters is how it is celebrated today --today it is celebrated more as cultural event than a religious one (just as with the religious events of other faiths; christmas is a fine example of this). Just as with words it is irrelevant what a word initially meant in order to find what it means today. For example the word "bead" used to mean prayer as one prayer was a bead on a rosary. If someone were to use the word "bead" as it is used today it does not elucidate any further what the person using the word actually means to refer to what the word origins are --if someone uses the word "bead" I wouldn't think he must mean prayer as that was the original meaning. The same goes for special days.

Regards,

Ravi Singh


----------



## S|kH (Feb 22, 2005)

hmm, interesting...thanks


----------



## ravisingh (Feb 22, 2005)

My pleasure.  Always happy to help a fellow 2pac fan!


----------



## 21khalsa13 (Feb 22, 2005)

gotta be kidding!!!

he is one of the only few people who have got grasp of this
his spirit is truly beyond religion - (don't know the personality- but the spirit of gurdas)

he talks to the uneducated man 
live , happy, masti
out of mind, into life

he songs have inspired me more into sikhi than any fellow sikh
didn't undertand gurbani or deep panjabi 
but this man's electic attitude to life unifies us all 
but we too busy looking at his punjabiat rather than his soul
i believe his soul is truly holy

all sikhs i have meet so far have been fundamental and trying to defend a faith that doesn't need defending. and yet they procalim khalistan, they quarrell, fight, i've seen kirpan's out in gurdawra ....everything.. boy! 
sikhi got all the answers really??
but the essence can be found everywhere.
inside you is the whole universe, 

gurdas just says it like it is

listen to his songs again 
you night of missed something really special
on next post will send song list and translations


----------



## gur_fateh (Feb 23, 2005)

I agree with 21khalsa13.  Gurdas Maan's songs are very inspiring and i believe he talks about all religions with respect.  He tries to tell people to stop with religious quarelling and try to live life happily.  I would really appreciate some of his songs translated  .  

Just wondering, what song are you refering to where u think he is disrespecting Sikhi?


----------



## 21khalsa13 (Feb 24, 2005)

ok brothers and sisters

my next few weeks will be compliing gurdas songs based on akal and bhagati
which not necesarly sikhi in origin but points us in right direction

anyone know how to transfer tapes onto mp3 so i can make this a truly interactive experience let me know


----------



## Ramnjit (Apr 2, 2006)

Singhstah said:
			
		

> Waheguroo Jee Ka Khalsa!
> Waheguroo Jee Kee Fateh!!
> 
> Something needs to be done just after watching gurbani on alpha today and advert advertising Gurdas Mann's so called Vaisakhi concert, how dare he first of all have a music concert on vaisakhi, secondly he isnt even a proper sikh himself, he even made a song saying throw away your religious books and underwear this is how disrespectful he is towards sikhi. He should not be allowed to do a vaisakhi concert which is also just manmat anyway he HAS TO BE STOPPED.


 Gurdas mann should NOT be STOPPED, first and formost in which song did he say throw away your religous books and underware, plus why do people look at the bad thigns and never the good things. What if he did say throw away your religous books and underware, but havnt u ever listen to Punjeeri, or Jagga, veiwing the bad thigns is what ruins people but looking at the good things is what makes life great


----------



## Mukki (Apr 3, 2006)

Singhstah said:
			
		

> Waheguroo Jee Ka Khalsa!
> Waheguroo Jee Kee Fateh!!
> 
> Something needs to be done just after watching gurbani on alpha today and advert advertising Gurdas Mann's so called Vaisakhi concert, how dare he first of all have a music concert on vaisakhi, secondly he isnt even a proper sikh himself, he even made a song saying throw away your religious books and underwear this is how disrespectful he is towards sikhi. He should not be allowed to do a vaisakhi concert which is also just manmat anyway he HAS TO BE STOPPED.


 
Waheguroo Jee Ka Khalsa!
Waheguroo Jee Kee Fateh!!

I have to also agree with many of the comments here.  Gudas Mann's songs have generally been pro sikhism and for someone who isn't a devote sikh and living in a western society I find any positive connect to sikhism and punjabi culture welcome.  This said, i'm not very impressed by Gurdas Mann's resent video where he dressed up as a muslim.  Shall we soon expect to see him dressed up as 50 cent to sell records to black people.


----------



## Admin (Apr 4, 2006)

Is there any problem with him dressing up like a muslim or a black?


----------



## Lionchild (Apr 8, 2006)

Aman Singh said:
			
		

> Is there any problem with him dressing up like a muslim or a black?



it's not very original, and besides, it lloks un natural.


----------



## Prabhjyotsaini (Apr 8, 2006)

Bindy_Bains said:
			
		

> it's not very original, and besides, it lloks un natural.


 
What is not original dressed up like muslims or dressed in black.

I don't know what you want to say. But one thing which is there is that Gurdas Mann still dresses himself up in traditional Punjabi attire which people have forgotten long ago. 

Thanks & regards,


----------



## Lionchild (Apr 8, 2006)

Prabhjyotsaini said:
			
		

> What is not original dressed up like muslims or dressed in black.
> 
> I don't know what you want to say. But one thing which is there is that Gurdas Mann still dresses himself up in traditional Punjabi attire which people have forgotten long ago.
> 
> Thanks & regards,



yes, i have seen gurdass mann in the traditional punjabi clothing... he looks so much smoother, natural and more original than trying to look like a gangster (LOL).


----------



## hps62 (Apr 9, 2006)

May a million Gurdass mann shine.
They are enriching our Punjabi cultures by there beautiful songs.
Long after mankind would have moved into the world of logic.
We the punjabis shall remember that such a free soul with a melidous voice was born in land of punjab.

I wish him and his pursuits  all the freedom he needs to shine and bring glory to our culture.

May he produce albums at tha speed of light.

love
hps62


----------

